# My New S13



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

I got my S13 today! Well yesterday, got just before I had to go to work. So this post it a bit uhm late :/ oh well here she is! Ill get some interior pics today.


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

tyte i am actually still looking for 1, but hatchback, cant seem to freakin find em


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i would trade you but live way to far for that. Nice car though. what is the link to your site?


----------



## I_AM_A_Chic (Jan 8, 2004)

*finally*

figured out how to put the pictures up. hehehe, its sooo pretty. aww and cute. hehe. alrighty. i cant bleive you were posting t 7:30 in the morning. go to sleep already!!.well looks nice. cant wait to see how fast it goes.. :cheers: 


:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:

:banhump::banhump::banhump::banhump::banhump:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Bring it over to my pad... I wanna check it out!


----------



## S13Nissan240SX (Sep 23, 2002)

She looks good. Enjoy.

---Matt


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Whoa! </keanu> Nice friggin car. How much did she run ya? What's the details on it? Did any mods come with it? What's under the hood? I expect to see you at az240sx.org BBQ's now


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Coupes are the ish!!! Nice find...


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

well lets see. the guy was asking 3200, but i got it for 2700. Not to shabby. Its the SE model, with POwere windows, 4wheel abs, all disk brakes. 120kmiles, original everything KA24DE, only one radiator were replaced in its life time, not including the filters and oil. There is a tiny leak i think form the valve cover gasket, breaks squeak, but its all gonna get fixed this weekend. ALso if anyone has any extra power window buttons, i would really like to fix that. Iterior is perfect, im gonna go take thoes pics now. Be back in a jiffy! :cheers:


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Here is the interior


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hows the HUD workin?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

CLEAN :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

looks pretty nice


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

yeup the hud works perfect. the only problem is that the passenger headlight has to "warmup" before it lights up. anyoen know why that is? Thanks for al the coments! ill go ahead and show up to them there bbq's. "


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

x0dyssey said:


> Its the SE model, with POwere windows, 4wheel abs, all disk brakes.


I don't think you have ABS there, bud...


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Automatic??..... :waving: 

That's gonna be fun....My S14 used to be automatic...not too bad to do the swap....just finding certain parts can be a pain in the ass...Congrats, enjoy!!

-Alex B. :thumbup:


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Kato said:


> I don't think you have ABS there, bud...


yea i found that out last night, went out and tried to drift, not to shabby. i was doing some practice spins to warm up and pulled a 390 lol and stalled it and locked the brakes up! LOL it was funy, no damage though. does anyone know if it has a Viscous LSD or is it just a plain LSD? i know its not an open diff too easy to do burn outs. Plus coming from an FF to an FR. The FF is much more fun, but the FR just Kicks Arse!!!


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

You have VLSD holmes.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

You luky bich!!! I want VLSD


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i just sold my 90 hb and got a 92 bh SE.......wonder if i have LSD?


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Loki said:


> i just sold my 90 hb and got a 92 bh SE.......wonder if i have LSD?



Burn out time!!!!

im going to take some pics of it tomarow at speedworld. imports vs domestics tonight. WOW im tiered. must finsih englie spaper ,g


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Do a burnout to find out.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII i would but the clutch is fucked.......or i dont know here is the prob:

GEARS wont go in......if they do, when i press the clutch and put a gear it makes the ugly noise on the clutch, i think its already FUCKED so im getting another one tomorrow, this shit just started i was able to get home in 3 gear all the way, didnt take it out of there, just reved it on the stop and red lights so i wouldnt stall.......hope its just the clutch cuss it was running HELLA fine.


----------

